# options for people who dont have their occupation on the new SOL



## minas_f

what are the options for people who dont have their occupation on the new sol?
and i mean by their options not only the visa options but also if it could be done or not?
because u know that the department of immigration wont declare that we dont want u anymore , but they will say that we need u but instead of three steps u must do, no, there will be more steps that cant be done at all
i think....
if you have any information that could help plz share...........


----------



## Wanderer

minas_f said:


> what are the options for people who dont have their occupation on the new sol?
> and i mean by their options not only the visa options but also if it could be done or not?
> because u know that the department of immigration wont declare that we dont want u anymore , but they will say that we need u but instead of three steps u must do, no, there will be more steps that cant be done at all
> i think....
> if you have any information that could help plz share...........


You may want to put an interpretation as you have and though some would want a quite simple approach in running an immigration program, a complete open door perhaps, it does need to have eligibility criteria for various occupations and continual review of both needs to happen.

Think for a minute if you were managing a company and would you recruit people who could not readily become effective contributors to the company.
Even trainees are usually involved in a company operation and many companies have restrictions as to growth potential just as countries do.

And so it is the same for a country which needs to maximise the contribution of residents.


----------



## minas_f

*it is not a complete open door i know*



Wanderer said:


> You may want to put an interpretation as you have and though some would want a quite simple approach in running an immigration program, a cpmplete open door perhaps, it does need to have eligibility criteria for various occupations and continual review of both needs to happen.
> 
> Think for a minute if you were managing a company and would you recruit people who could not readily become effective contributors to the company.
> Even trainees are usually involved in a company operation and many companies have restrictions as to growth potential just as countries do.
> 
> And so it is the same for a country which needs to maximise the contribution of residents.


well, i know that it is not a complete open door
you know what..
if i want to state the skills i have and the criterion i met 
i would simply say that i scored 130 on the pointing system of the skilled independent before the changes that happened.
and you know that the requirements for the independent visa subclass is tougher why?
because it gives you total access and freedom for working anywhere in Australia
and about thinking about a country just like a company
well, let me say that from an employee point of view that if the company is a well known company and have a respected and reputable name then i am proud of working for it and will give it my best of every thing
i could even fight for it
because it is a new life man a whole new life
that is who i am
sorry it would seem that it got personal but no i am just trying to get to the point of all that
my simple point is that : the regulations before that was clear and known and i was willing to go with it to the end whatever it takes
it is just that the new regulations are vague and i cant decide is there is at least a 50% chance that this could work or not since i am under 28 of age and i got more skills even outside of my profession but now the problem is that i cant even know the assessment of my skills how it goes
and i have dear friends in Australia with the same skills more or less are telling me to forget it, by the way they arrived on the 15th of April just one month earlier
i know that there is always a way see the united states for example it is embedded in the migration programs from a very long time and i have friends that traveled there just last year i mean immigrated and we are in the same category 
so if it got harder in Australia i know that it could be done and i know that it will get harder and i have no problem with that 
i just want to start acting , the waiting till the new regulations are all in place 
is killing me
if there is anything you wanna do you just have to plan and then act upon the plan keeping in mind the variations that could happen in the road
sorry enough now 
but really i dont expect a compete open door


----------



## Wanderer

minas_f said:


> well, i know that it is not a complete open door
> you know what..
> if i want to state the skills i have and the criterion i met
> i would simply say that i scored 130 on the pointing system of the skilled independent before the changes that happened.
> and you know that the requirements for the independent visa subclass is tougher why?
> because it gives you total access and freedom for working anywhere in Australia
> and about thinking about a country just like a company
> well, let me say that from an employee point of view that if the company is a well known company and have a respected and reputable name then i am proud of working for it and will give it my best of every thing
> i could even fight for it
> because it is a new life man a whole new life
> that is who i am
> sorry it would seem that it got personal but no i am just trying to get to the point of all that
> my simple point is that : the regulations before that was clear and known and i was willing to go with it to the end whatever it takes
> it is just that the new regulations are vague and i cant decide is there is at least a 50% chance that this could work or not since i am under 28 of age and i got more skills even outside of my profession but now the problem is that i cant even know the assessment of my skills how it goes
> and i have dear friends in Australia with the same skills more or less are telling me to forget it, by the way they arrived on the 15th of April just one month earlier
> i know that there is always a way see the united states for example it is embedded in the migration programs from a very long time and i have friends that traveled there just last year i mean immigrated and we are in the same category
> so if it got harder in Australia i know that it could be done and i know that it will get harder and i have no problem with that
> i just want to start acting , the waiting till the new regulations are all in place
> is killing me
> if there is anything you wanna do you just have to plan and then act upon the plan keeping in mind the variations that could happen in the road
> sorry enough now
> but really i dont expect a compete open door


You may think the new regulations are vague but that's prejudging what has not yet been fully announced.
It had been announced that the changes to take place were hoped to be ready by later in the year, July 01 being bandied about but I cannot recall Immi actually indicating a specific date and they'll want to have as much covered as possible before implementing the changes.

As is usual, there has been a flood of applications by people for whatever reason wanting to be considered against the existing regulations and that proceeding as it was would have cause no end of heartache to many people likely having a great wait before their applications were considered.

So applicants whose occupations are on the new SOL and/or on State Migration Plans will likely be better off waiting for full details to be announced.

There have been some significant issues that need addressing in the Immi regulations structure and the longer it was left the greater problems could become, so the government as governments are responsible to do has done what it has had to do.

You along with others may not like waiting a few months, but really!, it is not all that significant a length of time.

Patience is a virtue to be adopted in many aspects of life and the attitude you display is not one so much of the Australian scene in many respects despite Australia having people making up our population that have links to many different countries .


----------



## minas_f

*you know what, i appreciate ur reply a lot*



Wanderer said:


> You may think the new regulations are vague but that's prejudging what has not yet been fully announced.
> It had been announced that the changes to take place were hoped to be ready by later in the year, July 01 being bandied about but I cannot recall Immi actually indicating a specific date and they'll want to have as much covered as possible before implementing the changes.
> 
> As is usual, there has been a flood of applications by people for whatever reason wanting to be considered against the existing regulations and that proceeding as it was would have cause no end of heartache to many people likely having a great wait before their applications were considered.
> 
> So applicants whose occupations are on the new SOL and/or on State Migration Plans will likely be better off waiting for full details to be announced.
> 
> There have been some significant issues that need addressing in the Immi regulations structure and the longer it was left the greater problems could become, so the government as governments are responsible to do has done what it has had to do.
> 
> You along with others may not like waiting a few months, but really!, it is not all that significant a length of time.
> 
> Patience is a virtue to be adopted in many aspects of life and the attitude you display is not one so much of the Australian scene in many respects despite Australia having people making up our population that have links to many different countries .


thanks for ur reply really but i want to make one thing clear
the problem we have here in my country is nothing that you could get from the news
i love to have a good life but the most important thing to put in mind
is that I NEED TO FULFILL MY FULL POTENTIAL in a legitimate way that puts human beings in the top - that what drives me
as i said before and i say again may be my impatience comes from the fact that i am always used to make my own plan work by effort by planning by whatever means necessary (in respect for others of course)
i dont know what ur background is and getting to know people better hoping to know different experiences from all over the world enriches me
that is for sure
i may be impatient but there are also good virtues in me
i know that as well as every body else wherever he/she comes from
also, i want to say something else have u read the World Is Flat by Thomas L. Friedman of course u had
remember the section of the flattened and the un flattened and the ones in the gray area
well i am one of these people
not proud of it and want to change it yes but remember the part of the stress that is upon these kind of people
they know that the world is flattened around them and the kind of collaboration between people in the flat world and they benefit from the flat world every now and then 
think of all the frustration that would result
and then add to that the will to change that we show and you will get the picture of who we really are 
it is not only that we want better and sit back and enjoy no i want to work for it 
may be on a level that is eating me from the inside
anyway i hope you didnt get me the wrong way again and come with a bad perception about me or all of us 
and i shall take ur advice anyway (focus on the good side right?) having patience is very important 
who are u by the way?
if u wish to tell me


----------



## Wanderer

minas_f said:


> thanks for ur reply really but i want to make one thing clear
> the problem we have here in my country is nothing that you could get from the news
> i love to have a good life but the most important thing to put in mind
> is that I NEED TO FULFILL MY FULL POTENTIAL in a legitimate way that puts human beings in the top - that what drives me
> as i said before and i say again may be my impatience comes from the fact that i am always used to make my own plan work by effort by planning by whatever means necessary (in respect for others of course)
> i dont know what ur background is and getting to know people better hoping to know different experiences from all over the world enriches me
> that is for sure
> i may be impatient but there are also good virtues in me
> i know that as well as every body else wherever he/she comes from
> also, i want to say something else have u read the World Is Flat by Thomas L. Friedman of course u had
> remember the section of the flattened and the un flattened and the ones in the gray area
> well i am one of these people
> not proud of it and want to change it yes but remember the part of the stress that is upon these kind of people
> they know that the world is flattened around them and the kind of collaboration between people in the flat world and they benefit from the flat world every now and then
> think of all the frustration that would result
> and then add to that the will to change that we show and you will get the picture of who we really are
> it is not only that we want better and sit back and enjoy no i want to work for it
> may be on a level that is eating me from the inside
> anyway i hope you didnt get me the wrong way again and come with a bad perception about me or all of us
> and i shall take ur advice anyway (focus on the good side right?) having patience is very important
> who are u by the way?
> if u wish to tell me


I'm not doubting minas that you are a person who likes to take the bit between their teeth as is an english saying we have and though I've not read the World is Flat, I sure know it is not a level playing field as the WTO would strive to have us think.

I do keep myself abreast a bit of what is happening in various regions and countries in particular about the planet and indeed recognise that some of us are born lucky in where we have been born and at what times when you consider the various natural and man made calamities that the far greater majority of people on the planet are faced with and indeed we're more than just lucky but it is very very fortunate indeed to be born into a society where life can have a better quality to it.

Yes, I can appreciate it is frustrating to be striving to get to somewhere where life should be better, only to find that it does not happen as soon as you will have hoped.
When there are so many people all striving to do the same thing, and only so much capacity in which that desired can occur, there is not much option but to wait until circumstances permit it.

I also feel for the millions if not billions about the planet that are so deprived of quality, even dying because of nature or man, often being fearfully harmed and those that put their own lives in harms way to help such people are real heroes.

Meanwhile I am just someone who does what he can to help people in what they are desiring to achieve.


----------



## minas_f

*Appreciate it (that is me )*



Wanderer said:


> I'm not doubting minas that you are a person who likes to take the bit between their teeth as is an english saying we have and though I've not read the World is Flat, I sure know it is not a level playing field as the WTO would strive to have us think.
> 
> I do keep myself abreast a bit of what is happening in various regions and countries in particular about the planet and indeed recognise that some of us are born lucky in where we have been born and at what times when you consider the various natural and man made calamities that the far greater majority of people on the planet are faced with and indeed we're more than just lucky but it is very very fortunate indeed to be born into a society where life can have a better quality to it.
> 
> Yes, I can appreciate it is frustrating to be striving to get to somewhere where life should be better, only to find that it does not happen as soon as you will have hoped.
> When there are so many people all striving to do the same thing, and only so much capacity in which that desired can occur, there is not much option but to wait until circumstances permit it.
> 
> I also feel for the millions if not billions about the planet that are so deprived of quality, even dying because of nature or man, often being fearfully harmed and those that put their own lives in harms way to help such people are real heroes.
> 
> Meanwhile I am just someone who does what he can to help people in what they are desiring to achieve.


yes i am happy that u got my idea clear this time
and i will keep checking for an opportunity but meanwhile
i appreciate what u do a lot to help others
i dont know if u are an Australian or an immigrant but it is good thing to think of people outside of yourself and dear relatives
and still there is no new updated announced information right??
i keep checking the immigration official website but since the last announcements since the 17th and a week after there is nothing new
did you know anybody that started to have a step forward in his/her application
or is everyone still confused the same way trying to figure it out
???


----------



## Wanderer

minas_f said:


> yes i am happy that u got my idea clear this time
> and i will keep checking for an opportunity but meanwhile
> i appreciate what u do a lot to help others
> i dont know if u are an Australian or an immigrant but it is good thing to think of people outside of yourself and dear relatives
> and still there is no new updated announced information right??
> i keep checking the immigration official website but since the last announcements since the 17th and a week after there is nothing new
> did you know anybody that started to have a step forward in his/her application
> or is everyone still confused the same way trying to figure it out
> ???


Well call it confused or disappointed _[ and I are too with Immi and have corresponded with them about it _] but the end result is that there is little people can do for the moment while awaiting more details to be published by Immi in relation to SOL details and State Management Plans.
For the latter they are reliant on the State governments for those.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

DIAC have now released information relating to the new skilled occupation list (SOL). The list has been significantly reduced and now reflects just 181 occupations where the old list had in excess of 400! The main focus appears to be on healthcare and specialist professionals and the big cuts are in the trades and the more general professional occupations. While the list will give some indication to prospective skilled migrants as to whether they will meet the new requirements, it only addresses part of the equation. Most of the states have also now suspended their state sponsorship application processing due to the DIAC suspension of offshore skilled migration visa applications.


----------



## sachinrsoni

*Can anyone help!*

Hello Everyone,

I have australian permanent resident visa,can anyone suggest me whether I can work & live in Newzeland on austalian permanent visa.

Thanks.


----------

